# TOTW to Canidae



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thinking about making the switch from TOTW to Canidae food. I got a few samples today but have not tried them yet. Any comments you guys have would be appreciated.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I used Canidae for years and loved it. They changed the formula a year or so ago and I have not heard good things about it. I switched based on what everyone else was saying, I never had any issues with my dogs. My breeder switched b/c she said she noticed the dogs itching more and duller coats.

I have been looking at TOTW and I was thinking about switching to it. Why would you want to switch from it?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

sorry, but I won't ever touch canidae again. I fed it for years to Vishnu, changed the formula (DENIED doing it) went to raw. Came out with chicken/rice, and lamb/rice figured give it a shot. Oxana had a reaction to it (ear infections, etc), then they changed formula again, this time did state it. I went to TOTW problems fixed. I feed raw now, but do fill in with TOTW if I forget to lay something out. 

Are you having problems with TOTW?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree, i made the switch _to_ TOTW... and as of now, i can't imagine switching from it. i used Canidae for years and was happy with it. by the time of the formula change, my pups had already been moved to Wellness Core, then to RAW except my male had trouble on raw... i didn't like the high protein of the Core (i didn't even think about Canidae again) and moved forward with TOTW pacific stream which i am very pleased with.

out here Canidae grainless is more expensive than TOTW, and i feel that TOTW is better quality.

but as we all know... each dog is different, and what works well may not work for another. my cousin has her GSD, pit & shepXchow all on Canidae grain free and is very pleased.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am stuck between changing foods and just changing flavor of TOTW. Since he is eating the High Prairie flavor he has high thirst, I guess since it's so high in protein. He is doing fine on the food, high high energy and great stools. The only thing about the TOTW High Prairie is gas. It will run you out the house. I took him on a ride yesterday evening and he had gas probably 8 times and it is rough. It was like a non stop gas mask for probably 15 minutes. Good thing all my windows roll down in my truck. 

Another reason I want to try something else is the allergies he has. He scratches a good bit and I was looking at changing his food just in case it is something in the TOTW. 

I am happy with the TOTW overall. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a good food. I guess I will just try another flavor of TOTW since the comments are no good in the favor or Canidae. Thanks, Kenny


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

what about the pacific stream? it's much lower in protein.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's the one I looked at today. I figured I would ask on here before I tried something different. This is my first pup in 11 years. My Lab died in October of last year and I always fed him Diamond foods. We kept him outside and he did fine on the Diamond. That's one reason I feed TOTW to my new pup.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Boss is currently on TOTW High Prairie and sometimes RAW. He seems to prefer beef/lamb/venison/bison based kibble over turkey/chicken/fish based. No gas or itch problems here. I saw Canidae now has a lamb based version but have not tried it.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Trauma has the worse gas problem of any dog I have been around. When he goes to sleep you can expect for him to start. Seems like when he lays down it's gas time.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

The Salmon formula seems to be working for me. Scratching is way down and skin looks way better. If scratching and itching continue, you might want to look into the new flea prevention called Comfortis, if you are not already using it. This seems to be a very valuable addition in addition to the food change I've made.

I also had a conversation with someone the other day who said she finally got good results (gas) by quitting free feeding and absolutely no table food and no treats whatsoever.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I am using the salmon formula and like it. No gas issue here.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

rap....I just wanted to say I love your pups name!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Adding a tablespoon of plain yogurt into your dog's food will cut down on stinky gas


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks northwoods


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like you have plenty of info, I'll just say we switched over to TOTW and are very happy with it. I can't imagine switching away from it. Mine did not care for the one with buffalo in it but I should have known better than to buy that one because he's not eaten other food w/buffalo in it. We've been sticking with the Pacific Stream and I'm ecstatic with our switch to it. The back yard is so much easier to clean up and our female is no longer eating poop!


----------

